# Micro jack plate top bolt seized



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

My Atlas Micro Jacker actuator died and the sleeve that is around the long bolt on the top of the plate is seized onto the bolt tighter than a nun. Any ideas on how to break it free? I have beat on the end of it trying to get it to budge and nothing. the bolt rotates freely and the short sleeve rotates free around the bolt a little bit of anti seize would have been nice when the factory assembled it. Unit is 2.5 years old.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

If you have an air chisel try using that to hit the end of the 9" bolt. I would recommend threading the nut on to the very end so you don't destroy the threads. If that doesn't work then keep hitting it with PB blaster for a few days.

Last resort, you can use heat but that would require removing it from the boat. I wouldn't put a torch that close to the hull.

Did you order a reinforcement and hardware kit from me already? Or are you just trying to replace the actuator?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cut it with a grinder


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cut it with a grinder


That’s what I was leaning towards but didn’t want to get crap all over the place thought about slicing the sleeve long ways with an oscillating tool and a vacuum


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mrbacklash said:


> That’s what I was leaning towards but didn’t want to get crap all over the place thought about slicing the sleeve long ways with an oscillating tool and a vacuum


Use some old towels and wet them and drape over the transom area to cool any hot metal or get some moving blankets from harbor freight and do the same.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Use some old towels and wet them and drape over the transom area to cool any hot metal or get some moving blankets from harbor freight and do the same.


Got it out, I read in a previous thread you mentioned using a lenco actuator as a replacement instead do you have any pics of


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mrbacklash said:


> Got it out, I read in a previous thread you mentioned using a lenco actuator as a replacement instead do you have any pics of


That wasn’t me. Maybe Tyler (Hull Marine) mentioned it.


----------

